# My internet randomly stops working

## garrontmo

I'll be browsing the web and all of a sudden it will stop working. I wont be able to ping any outside sites or anything. I have a pcmcia network card and pcmcia is loaded as modules. Typing "cardctl reset 1" will fix my problem until it happens again. Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Garron

----------

## AnimalMachine

The last time that happened to me was when I was using Mandrake 8.2 on my laptop and its pcmcia package used an incorrect module for my wireless nic (It wanted to use a wvlan driver instead of hermes).

----------

